# Ford Transit



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Does anybody here have one or know someone that has one? Since I'm no longer in the field I'll be giving my van to someone else and will be getting a more fuel efficient vehicle. Or maybe recommend something that is good on gas but can drive on a job site without getting stuck in 3 inches of sand from lack of power. Obviously it can't be some expensive vehicle either.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Check out a chevy awd astro.They come as a cargo or family style.
I have a 2004 and it does very well on snow covered roads, cant speak about sand but I'll bet it will be fine.
You should be able to pick up a used one in good shape for $4000 to $6000.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I second the Astro.

I'd buy one myself if I had use for a 'Putty Wagon'.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

My co-workers who drive the Transits aren't fond of them, a few of our HVAC techs and some of the specialty sparkies drive them. Horrible traction in winter with the lousy tires, low cargo capacity. The office powers-that-be thinks they're attention getters though, so that works against the techs who want utility. They're referred to as "the clown cars" in our parts. They're made in Turkey, btw.


----------

